# Muddy "Dry" Lot



## WildAtHeart (Jul 17, 2013)

*Wood Chips!* A barn I work at puts wood chips in high traffic areas and it does wonders. You need quite a bit but you can get a truck load from a lumber yard for pretty cheap.

Also, watch out for mud fever on your horse's legs. My mare gets it on her pasterns very easily.


----------



## saraiquimby1 (Jun 28, 2015)

What about pea gravel or regular gravel? I'm having the same issue at my house.


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

I worry about stone bruises with gravel... But I'm following this thread with interest as we have a similar problem. Texas mud that sucks the boots right off your feet and the shoes off the horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm very familiar with this problem as we used to lease from a barn where the paddocks never dried out. Not a whole lot you can do if it's not your barn. Suggestions of wood chips and gravel are good, but will the BO be willing to invest? Look into what's called "hog fuel" as well. Basically wood mulch/chips made from what's left over after boards are milled. That would probably be the cheapest solution. If the BO isn't willing to invest, maybe you can talk to other boarders and see if you can all chip in to get a truckload of it.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I dig channels for water to drain. I also take the tractor and dig out the mud if needed.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I agree with churumbeque - drainage is key. It was the main issue at the barn where we used to lease a pony. Flat land with areas around it all sloping towards the paddocks. Ideally, the paddock should be built up a bit so water drains away, but the idea of digging channels is a good one. I've seen that work in some places - even a ditch right in the middle of a pasture works wonders.
.


----------



## DaveT (Apr 25, 2014)

I came to the forum today looking for answers for the same issue. Drainage is not an option for me due to the existing location of the barn and troughs. I was wondering (hoping) woods chip would work. Glad to see some here think they would.

Has anyone actually tried using chips on a long term basis? In the case of using the chips at feed troughs, are there any issues with the horses spending so much time standing on decomposing material? Regarding decomposition, I'm sure the chips eventually turn to muck and need replacing. They might make for some nice soil at that point though.

Sometimes when I see a work crew trimming and shredding tree limbs along the road I'll ask them if they want to dump a load or two behind my barn. They are usually happy to give it to me. Saves them time and money having to run it to the dump. Due to this, I usually have an ample supply of chips I could use.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

The biggest problem with wood chips.. or anything organic, is that it will retain moisture and take even longer to dry out (but it does help short term).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

